
Joe Biden: The Best Person to Govern Post-Trump America - dialoguediscou
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/joe-biden-the-best-person-to-govern-post-trump-america-61e0e4d9504f
======
PaulHoule
I hope that the people who are pinning their hopes and donating money to
Biden's campaign watch him on TV a bit and see his stump speech and how he
interacts with reporters.

I hate to say it, but he seems to be suffering from Dementia. In his stump
speech he rambles on for a few minutes about how he likes firefighters, oh
really, you wouldn't believe it, but they saved my life... and oh yeah, they
came with the jaws of life and they got my son and daughter of a wreck.
Firefighters! Believe it or not, my house was burning down and they came and
put the fire out...

When he talks to the press it is even worse.

